# Any experience with Lacy Lane Poodles in Utah?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't have any experience with them, but the info on the web site looks pretty good. hopefully others with experience with this or other breeders will weigh in.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for having a look. I didn't see any red flags but I'm a complete newbie when it comes to selecting breeders and can always use a set of more experienced eyes.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure looks good to me, but hopefully some of the experienced breeders on the board will check in. Another highly-regarded Utah breeder is Desert Reef. Appears they recently had a litter and the site says they have two females left. 

Good luck!


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> Sure looks good to me, but hopefully some of the experienced breeders on the board will check in. Another highly-regarded Utah breeder is Desert Reef. Appears they recently had a litter and the site says they have two females left.
> 
> Good luck!


Desert Reef and Prodigy Kennel are two breeders that came up on this site when I searched for Utah, due to a summer internship I won't be ready for the puppy until late summer/early fall though. If my first choice falls through for whatever reason I'll definitely give them a holler.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just looked at Desert Reef, looks pretty good to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't see any red flags. Would be interested to hear a breeders view. Good for you for taking the time to find a good breeder!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not a breeder and she looks like she loves her Poodles, just suggest you consider holding off and first talking with Mary Olund, who is the breeder referral contact for the Poodle Club of America for inquiries west of the Mississippi:
Breeder Referral Contacts - Poodle Club of America

(415) 457-4648
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time
[email protected]

I've no idea whether she went to PCA's National Specialty or not, but since it just ended yesterday, maybe give it a couple days.

I can only say what I'd do were I currently looking for a Spoo, and I'd contact her .


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a fantastic resource, thanks! I looked around on the PCA site but didn't run across that.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Prodigy is nice as well. She shows & health tests. On occasion has a Part out of her Solids. I met her at a UKC show last year that she drove to drop off 1 of her Parti Poodles. Hudson is on Poodle Blooger.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

3dogs said:


> Prodigy is nice as well. She shows & health tests. On occasion has a Part out of her Solids. I met her at a UKC show last year that she drove to drop off 1 of her Parti Poodles. Hudson is on Poodle Blooger.


Several people have recommended prodigy, I wrote them an email and they'll be my backup if it doesn't work out, I definitely like their health testing results!


----------



## melnorth (Feb 9, 2013)

*standard poodles*

I am Melanie with lacy lane poodles. Everyone is welcome to come and visit. I have been breeding standard Poodles for 14 years now. They are wonderful dogs. We all enjoy visitors.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You so much Melanie! We like to hear from breeders! They usually have so much knowledge of the breed, and we are all here not only to entertain each other, but also to hopefully learn more about our wonderful dogs! Please join in more often!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

All I can say is I am glad you're doing due diligence on breeders. I just finished reading SPOO Puppy Not What Expected and I would hate for anyone else to go through that nightmare. Even if you have to wait, as I have, for the right puppy from a reputable breeder, it's worth it. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep, it's super important with any purebred dog as many of us know, can't reward an irresponsible breeder!

I'm definitely going with Melanie/Lacy Lane, got my deposit in and will be choosing from a litter of 8 beautiful puppies who are a week old as of today:bounce:

Melanie, would you be able to post some progress pics of the puppies? I showed everyone here the newborn pics and they were a hit, we'd love to see more!


----------

